# Feta's kidding thread - udder pics added



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

This is SO exciting... my first goat and my first kidding! Here are some pics from above of my 1-1/2 year old doe Feta. I dont have an exact due date because she was in with a buck for 3 weeks before I picked her up. But I have figured that she should be due about Feb 16 - 27th.
This week I gave selenium/vit E gel, CD-T, and Molly's Preg. herbals. And the baby(s) is/are kicking up a storm! I'll try and take a couple of her from a better angle so you can see her.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread*

OMG YAY!!!

First kiddings are like awesome! I cant wait to see what she gives you!!
Isnt feeling the babies amazing? I love it so much, My doe's stomach would move soooo much with her twins it was so cool!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread*

Wow...we should be doing the waiting to see kids together at that time!
First kiddings are very exciting and nerve wracking at the same time, even after 8 years of various births, I still get anxious!

Can't wait to see what she gives you :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread*

Oh yes...first kiddings... are very special..... can't wait to see the wee ones...happy kidding....... :thumb: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread*

:leap: :leap: How exciting!!! We (Liz, you, and I) will all be around the same time!!! Good luck! looks like at least twins to me! :wink:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread*

I wanted to add some pics.... the cream colored doe is Feta, and the buck (black tan and white) is the daddy, Sunny Prairie Valerian. It's so hard to take a picture of a goat that keeps trying to follow me.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread*

Nice goats you have! OOOH first kidding! I almost cried the first kidding I was present at!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread*

very pretty, can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread*

As mentioned before.. our due date is uncertain... but looking at the calendar, there is a full moon on the 18th of Feb. so that looks like as good a day as any to 'target'. That would make her about 26 days out from 'ground zero'. Here are some udder shots
During this photo shoot, Mimolette was getting up to her own mischief...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread*

They are all so pretty, love daddy's color! And I agree, first kiddings are so amazing! But after having 3, I still get as excited as the first! Just after the first one you start to figure out what is going on, hehe!! 
We have 3 due at the end of Feb - 2 on the 25th and another due 2 days before or after those girls! Feb is going to be a BUSY MONTH ON HERE!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well her udder is coming along nicely -- hope she kids sooner rather then later for you


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread - updated udder pics*

Feta was nice enough to show off her udders today.... I'm afraid I did a real 'Hack-job' on her rear shave today... good thing she couldn't see it!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She looks like she has a pretty nice udder coming in!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Today she had an elbow... nose.. hoof.. something sticking out high on her right side.. it was so funny, it reminded me of having my own kids. (a hundred years ago) Anyway, it made me think that maybe she has more than one in there, since it was so high up on her side... Hope there's two! Does!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

YAY!!! Lookin good! hope she milks well for ya! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Coming along very well! Udder is definately filling!
Happy kidding .....the wait is _almost_ over!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread - a little progress too!*

Well, last night i saw a string of discharge from Feta.. this morning she seems to have dropped some. Ligs are soft but there. I'll keep you posted on any little changes... haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies ...soooon..............  :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Feta's kidding thread - updating...*

Well, I'm watching Feta pretty close today... this morning she's losing her plug, everything has dropped.. I feel hip bones I haven't felt in months
and her ligs feel like mush! When I let her out, she kept wandering to out of the way corners and hiding places, so I put her back in the barn and we'll be keeping each other company today! Hope it's soon!
YAHOO!!!!!!! MY FIRST KIDDING!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOOO THATS AWESOME!!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------

